# Miscarry - Rebreeding?  UPDATE: Surprise!



## tortoise (Feb 15, 2011)

I leave my breeding pairs together for at least a week, sometimes longer.

I have 2 pairs that have been together 2 weeks.  1 is a first-timer.  

Yesterday I noticed some of the buck's wool in the cage.  Not a lot and it's about time for him to molt so no worries.

TODAY, there is TONS of his wool in the cage and I saw some blood-streaked bits.  I separated them and looked them both over.  The blood is from the doe's bottom/vent area.  I looked in the tray and can see that she miscarried today.

She was really stressed out.  I'm assuming the buck kept trying to get some and stressed her to the point of miscarry?  I can't think of anything else.

She's caged alone for the night.  If she miscarries, is it like kindling and breed again right away?  I have time to sit out there with them tomorrow and maybe see about a supervised breeding so she can be caged alone.

What would you do?


----------



## dbunni (Feb 16, 2011)

Personally, we do not leave the pair together longer than it takes to do the deed.  A good buck and a willing doe will be done inside of a few minutes.  Some of the larger animals (giant angoras, etc) we table breed.  Most bucks learn quickly that when the girl appears the job is to be done.  We have one that we call the "second" man ... yep ... his name is 36 and he is done well before that time!  I breed on the hour or so ... as discussed by the ARBA vet at 2009 nationals.  Done 3-4 times a day (never outside the 6-8 hour mark).  If working in the grooming shop, I breed at the check times (breakfast, lunch, and breaks).  In this way the does are not stressed and there is no chance of an animal being injured.  Have friends who do as you and all have stories of death or injury... Not a way I want to loose a top angora.
Oh ... always take doe to bucks cage ... 
Good luck ... and sorry about your accident.  Give her some time to recover, do not rebreed right away.  If the buck has damaged her in any way she needs time to heal...remember you cannot see internal problems.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a junior buck and a proven senior buck.  I have sat out there for hours and hours and nothing.  The junior buck got my doe preggers so I know he can get it done.  Performance anxiety?


----------



## dbunni (Feb 16, 2011)

Make sure the doe is ready.  Check for coloration.  You can also "tickle the ivories".  Massage the inside of each animal ...near the organs.  Put the doe in for a few minutes and then pull out if he shows no interest.  Do it again an hour later.  He will figure it out ... don't hang over the cage.  Kinda walk to the other end of the area, but watch.


----------



## tortoise (Mar 19, 2011)

O.M.G.  I am such an IDIOT!    It never crossed my mind that he might have already rebred her before I found her!

I rebred her March 7 - 12.  I checked my breeding calendar today, right before I went out to the rabbits, nobody due until 4/2.

She had babies TODAY!  Of course on the wire, no nest box.  They were big and beautiful.   

Rebreed today, hopefully no more surpises.  I am so frustrated with a loooong string of flukes and mistakes.  Last year was so easy and I completed my goals.  This year I'm


----------

